# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  La CHE modifica las normas de navegación en los embalses y pantanos

## sergi1907

Se restringe la navegación en embalses afectados por el mejillón cebra y el caracol manzana.

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro ha anunciado la modificación de las normas de navegación en los embalses de esta cuenca y la inclusión al listado de navegables el embalse de Alba, al tiempo que restringe las condiciones para surcar las aguas de los pantanos afectados por especies invasoras tales como el mejillón cebra o el caracol manzana. 

Según el anuncio del organismo de cuenca dependiente del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, que se publica este miércoles en el Boletín Oficial del Estado, también se amplían, hasta cinco años, el plazo de vigencia de las declaraciones responsables. 

Para ello, la confederación ha aprobado una nueva tipología de clasificación de los embalses que son navegables en esta cuenca, de modo que elimina los anteriores tipos 1, 2 y 3 y las nuevas opciones son el Tipo C y el Tipo P. 

En concreto, Tipo C serán todos los embalses con presencia comprobada de mejillón cebra, caracol manzana o Pomacea, u otra especie exótica que requiera esta clasificación. En la categoría Tipo P, que son los embalses protegidos, se incluyen aquellos considerados en riesgo de presencia de mejillón cebra. 

Así, los declarantes que quieran navegar en un embalse de alguna de estas dos tipologías tendrán que presentar una declaración responsable para "un único embalse de este tipo" y no podrán navegar en "ninguna otra masa de agua de la cuenca del Ebro". 

Por otro lado, los embalses navegables que no sean de Tipo C ni Tipo P, los usuarios podrán declarar la navegación con la misma embarcación en varios navegables, menos en los casos anteriores.

Inclusión del embalse de Alba

La Confederación Hidrográfica anuncia también la incorporación del embalse de Alba al listado de embalses navegables para embarcaciones propulsadas a remo y vela con la clasificación Tipo P. Sin embargo, las embarcaciones que naveguen en este no podrán hacerlo en ningún otro embalse ni río de la cuenca. 

En todo caso, las administraciones que quieran promocionar la navegación en este embalse deberán garantizar el control de los accesos al embalse y obligar a la desinfección de las embarcaciones al entrar y al salir. 

Para ello, tendrá que habilitar puntos fijos con estaciones de desinfección de las naves y que estas presten servicio "a todos los usuarios en horarios compatibles con la navegación, proporcionando a los usuarios tickets acreditativos de esta desinfección para permitir posteriores controles de los agentes de la autoridad. También desplegarán un sistema de vigilancia para controlar un buen uso de los accesos al embalse. 

Cuando no haya ninguna estación de desinfección de embarcaciones en funcionamiento en las proximidades del embalse de Alba quedará prohibida la navegación temporalmente en el embalse hasta el acondicionamiento de las instalaciones de desinfección requeridas. 

Finalmente, respecto a las declaraciones responsables, se introduce un plazo máximo de vigencia de cinco años. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...06912_300.html

----------

frfmfrfm (28-ago-2014),Varanya (03-sep-2014)

----------

